# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  K-Lite Mega Codec Pack

## BiZ111

*Сюда выкладываем ссылки на свежие пакеты кодеков для аудио и видео: K-Lite.*

*K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 5.9.0*


*Год*: 2010
*Версия*: *5.9.0*
*Размер*: 24,66 MB
*Залито*: *Freespace*

*Описание*: Пакет видео и аудио кодеков. Если вы постоянно смотрите видео в разных, в том числе и мало распространённых форматах, то этот пакет для вас, в нём есть всёнеобходимое для качественного просмотра видео.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

*K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 6.0.4 FINAL*



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

А вот мне интересно почему свежие кодеки из этих сборок не могут проигрывать нормально старые видеофайлы. Пробовал устанавливать и в результате пришлось вернуться к версии 1.40, потому как только эта версия дает мне возможность смотреть все что хочу без закидонов.

----------

